# Photo-Trans Image clip paper



## mps3909 (Jun 23, 2007)

Where do you guys purchase the Photo-Trans image clip transfer paper?

I have several suppliers that I have a call into and looking to see if they can get it.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

mps3909 said:


> Where do you guys purchase the Photo-Trans image clip transfer paper?
> 
> I have several suppliers that I have a call into and looking to see if they can get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## agerundajr (May 30, 2007)

dodank,

Can you please provide a link to their website?

Artie


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

agerundajr said:


> dodank,
> 
> Can you please provide a link to their website?
> 
> Artie


Hi Artie,

Try this:

Transfer paper, heat transfer paper, inkjet transfer paper, t shirt transfer paper

Bill M


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

snarley said:


> Hi Artie,
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...


 


here u go

*1-866-285-5339 click on this link*
Transfer paper, heat transfer paper, inkjet transfer paper, t shirt transfer paper

thanks


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

Is the Image Clip paper only to be used for Color Laser Copiers or can it also be used with Color Laser Printers... and if so which printers are highly recomended? Thanks Joe


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

JMD said:


> Is the Image Clip paper only to be used for Color Laser Copiers or can it also be used with Color Laser Printers... and if so which printers are highly recomended? Thanks Joe


hello joe,
yes imageclip is to be used only with laser printers. i cannot recommend any printers although i have used several with it and never had a problem only excellent results. i have used lexmarks, canon, hp, ricoh, and minoltas. i donot the okis also work well too. 

what kind of printer do u own. from all my research on imageclip over the past 1 and a half. i have never heard of anybody having a problem with any printer. i know people thart even go to kinkos and other differnt print centers and get their designs printed off. xerox works with it ,so does brother.


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

I read this paper was only for COPIERS not PRINTERS. I am getting an OKI 3400 unless the results with this paper are better with another. I was concerned that it would only work on copiers.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

JMD said:


> I read this paper was only for COPIERS not PRINTERS. I am getting an OKI 3400 unless the results with this paper are better with another. I was concerned that it would only work on copiers.


 
sweethart,
i don't know where u read that at but i'm here to tell u that it works with 95%
of color lasier printers onthe market. i have used this product for a while and my merchadise rivals most dtg merchandise that i have seen. i have made more money with this product than any i have ever used. i hav had well known screenprinters with great cliente ask me what was i using to print my apparel.

go to neenah website and search imageclip for proper info.

good luck.

it will work with your printer listed.


----------



## JMD (Mar 16, 2007)

Thankyou much!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Click on this link http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php and type in the keyword Imageclip and it will search the forum that contains all the thread that has the word Imageclip. You'll find lots of pros and cons info about the transfer paper this way.

Also the best way to search any topic based on the keyword that is entered.

The link is also listed under the T-shirt Forums heading below "Two *great ways to find answers* to your questions are to use the following search features of our site:" 

Luis


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Is there a video clip somewhere showing how to print adn press the Image Clip paper?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I am not aware of any video. To answer some of the old posts in this thread, Imageclip has an inkjet version but a laser printer is still required to make a mask that will be used to remove the polymer window/background/box around the image before pressing the transfer on the shirt.

Do a search in the forum and use Imageclip as keyword. There are lots of topics and photos about the paper.


----------

